
Why Django Sucks, Except When It Doesn’t - craigkerstiens
http://coffeeonthekeyboard.com/why-django-sucks-except-when-it-doesnt-664/
======
pajju
99% of the time, for 99% of web apps, the benefits of doing things the “right”
way are just never going to show up. Start with the easy, fast way.

-Perfect. Django gives you tons of Batteries and support - which is by far the fastest way to launch the MVP.

I would also like to add - we can never solve everyone's problem!

